# Popup mit fester Größe



## kkk (19. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

beim Aufruf der homepage soll automatisch ein Popupfenster mit eingeblendet werden.

Die URL des Popupfensters ist bekannt.

Gibt es einen html-Befehl mit dem dies eingebunden werden kann, evt. auch mit Festlegung einer bestimmten Größe?

Für die Beantwortung vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Fabian H (19. November 2003)

Beim Aufruf der Seite ein PopUp öffnen ist eigentlich nicht so das wahre.
Aber versuchs mal so:

```
<body onLoad="window.open('datei.html', '_blank', 'width=200,height=100');">
```
Statt _datei.html_ kannst du auch ne Adresse nehmen, beachte aber, dass diese dann mit _http://_ beginnen muss.
_width=200_ setzt die Breite des PopUps in Pixle,
_height=100_ die Höhe, auch in Pixel.

hth


----------



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Hi,
ich hab versucht in dieses PopUp ein Bild zu setzen, klappt zwar soweit, jedoch wird es in einer vollkommen falschen größe dargestellt, also viel kleiner als es eigentlich ist.
Wie passe ich das Foto dem Fenster des PopUps an?


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. März 2004)

Öffnest du das Bild direkt oder ist es in einer HTML-Datei eingebunden? Ich vermute mal letzteres, dann liegt's vermutlich daran, dass deine height- und width-Attribute nicht stimmen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären...


----------



## Tabrizi (23. März 2004)

Ich habe direkt das Bild angegeben als Ziel:

<body onLoad="window.open('bild.jpg', '_blank', 'width=200,height=100');">


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Weiß etwa keiner wie ich in ein PopUp ein Bild einfüge?
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...


----------



## duke-skelington (24. März 2004)

Hi Tabrizi,

warum gibst Du das Bild direkt in der Funktion an? Viel einfacher ist es, wenn Du das in der Datei angibts, welche Du aufrufst . Dann hast Du mit der Größenangabe auch keine Probleme. Das Pop up Fenster passt Du dann so lange an, bis das Bild und alles andere richtig zu sehen ist ....

Gruss

ND

Bsp.:

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="javascript">
function barbara_open() 
{musik=window.open("barbara.html","_blank","width=180,height=40,directories=no,status=no,scrollbars=auto,resize=no,menubar=no")};
</SCRIPT>

setzt Du auf die index.html seite (oder welche auch immer ...)  vor <body>

In barbara.html steht Dein Bild ...

In index.html steht dann:

<body onload="barbara_open();" >

alles paletti?


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tabrizi _
> *Ich habe direkt das Bild angegeben als Ziel:
> 
> <body onLoad="window.open('bild.jpg', '_blank', 'width=200,height=100');"> *



....das sollte eigentlich das Popup mit dem Bild öffnen.....wenn man keinen Popupblocker am Laufen hat....hast du einen am Laufen?


----------



## Fey (24. März 2004)

Hi Tabrizi,

also bei mir hat es wunderbar funktioniert?! Da kann ich auch nicht wirklich sagen, warum es bei dir nicht läuft.

Und was heißt, viel zu klein?

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Ich hab es mal hochgeladen, damit ihr seht wie es aussieht.
Ich hab mal ein Probebild von ner Bekannten genommen.

Das Bild ist in Wirklichkeit viel größer als der PopUp, wird im PopUp jedoch nur sehr klein angezeigt.


http://www.romaris.de/nhp

Und das soll nun vollkommen an das PopUp angepasst sein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2004)

@ Tabrizi:

Hast Du im Popupcode mal die tatsächliche Größe des Bildes angegeben, also in deinem Falle 640 / 480.


```
<body onLoad="window.open('bild.jpg', '_blank', 'width=640,height=480');">
```

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Ähm, ja wenn ich das mache, wird das natürlich viel zu groß.
Also erzwingt das PopUp Fenster das eingefügte Bild nicht zur Größenanpassung?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2004)

Nein...

Also, fragen wir mal anders....

a) welches Bild, bzw. in welcher Auflösung (Größe) hast Du
b) wie groß möchtest Du das Bild, bzw. Popup

c) handelt es sich immer um das selbe Bild oder hast Du verschiedene Bilder


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Es soll nachher ein von mir animiertes Bild rein, es soll sogar ein Link werden  .

Es soll Breite:200 und Höhe:250 messen.

Das Bild was ich da gerade drin habe, ist viel größer, aber ich dachte das passt sich von alleine an das PopUp an, aber wenn nicht ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2004)

Leider nicht, da müsste man schon mit Scripten arbeiten, die Anpassungen vornehmen....


----------



## Sven Mintel (24. März 2004)

> Leider nicht, da müsste man schon mit Scripten arbeiten, die Anpassungen vornehmen....



z.B. so:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var pop;
function popper(url,link,titel,w,h)
{
pop=window.open('','blubb','width='+w+',height='+h);
pop.document.write('<html><head><title>'+titel+'</title></head><body onload="opener.resizeMe('+w+','
+h+')"><div style="position:absolute;top:0;left:0;"><a href="'+link+'"><img border="0"src="'
+url+'"width="'+w+'"height="'+h+'"></a></div></body></html>');pop.focus();
}
function resizeMe(w,h)
{
if(document.all&&!window.opera)
    {ww=pop.document.body.offsetWidth;wh=pop.document.body.offsetHeight;}
else
    {ww=pop.innerWidth;wh=pop.innerHeight;}pop.resizeBy(w-ww,h-wh);
}

popper('bild.jpg','http://www.tutorials.de','Fenstertitel',250,200);
//-->
</script>
```
beim Funktionsaufruf von "popper()"sind 5 Parameter zu übergeben:

URL des Bildes
Linkadresse
Titel des Popups
Bildbreite
Bildhoehe


----------



## Tabrizi (24. März 2004)

Mein Gott, ich kann ja auch gleich anfangen damit Formeln aus der Medizin hier rein zu posten, das sieht ungefähr genauso aus .


Also dann pass ich mal lieber das Bild an die geforderte Größe an.  

Aber trotzdem vielen vielen dank!


----------

